# Grass trimmer Carburator adjustment



## S.W.C (Jul 3, 2004)

This is probably a little off topic, but I figured you guys would know how.

I have a "WeedEater" Featherlight SST 25HO trimmer.

The thing won't run much faster than idle, even at full throttle. I replaced the fuel pickup/filter, the spark plug, and played with the carb settings, which got it to run a little better, but still won't run at full RPM.

I called the manufacturer, and they told me "Only an authorized service department can adjust it, because you need "A Special Tool" to adjust it".

So I'm like, uuuuuhhhhhh, you need a screwdriver to adjust it, all I need to know is how many turns to adjust each of the two screws.

I think you probably get the picture by now, so my question is; What are the correct carburator settings for a WeedEater?

Thanks


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

There ya go Nat, a landscape section for all the little tweeks in scapeing.

Bob


----------



## orionkf (Apr 7, 2005)

*just an idea*

If you have used it quite a bit, it is possible that the exhaust screen is clogged. 
If you can get it running, hold your hand a few inches away from where the exhaust comes out, and make sure it is coming out good. If it is not, you need to clean the screen. If it is blowing good, in my experience, it is less frustrating to just by a whole new carb, preset from the factory. Sorry if this doesn't help.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You need to locate the basic settings, it's been some time since I have done this. The basics remain the same. Rough set everything, usually about 1-1/4 turn out. Set the high speed (closest to the engine) first. Tweak it until the engine is screaming and then back it out just a bit (rich) to where the RPM's just start to drop off.
At idle do the same for the idle screw (nearest the air cleaner) although you may want to set this one a little leaner (clockwise). You also have to juggle the idle fuel screw with the idle adjusment screw which controls the butterfly valve (air intake).
This advice carries to most carburated small engines. Set the high speed first and then ********************er with the idle.


----------



## WDA (Apr 8, 2005)

It sounds like a metering problem.... many of the "Weed eaters" have 'reeds' in the carb body that allow the proper flow of fuel. They do get gunked up and stick. The ones I've dealt with (many moons ago) had three 'reeds' (spring like flaps) and it was a fairly regular disassemble and clean process after sitting all winter. Even sometimes during the summer, but they got a real work out. 

LOL I take no responsibility, if you choose to take the carb apart and see for your self 

WDA


----------



## S.W.C (Jul 3, 2004)

The thing definately isn't breathing right.

I'll clean the exaust screen, and the carb.

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------

